# pics, pics, pics



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

out and about today and son took yet more pics,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

and more


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pics.. love the action shots!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

fantastic photos!!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Great pic's  thanks for posting them


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

fab photos, your dogs are fantastic!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely pics and super looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Great pictures... looks like lots of fun 

I love the 4th picture on the 2nd post! LOL


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

lovly pics ,and beautiful dogs


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

great pics...and looks like they really having fun..


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks all, my so is enjoying the camera he is snap happy lol.

will get him to take some of the big dogs in action next lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Brilliant pic's but i wanna see more of the big dogs


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics, the Cresteds look as if they enjoyed their day out


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow great looking dogs


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

great pics the little powder puff is so cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

hehehe brilliant pics


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

they are great nicci.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like you are all having lots of fun.

Sue


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent pics nici, great looking dogs you got


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Great pics,I love the one of Timmi with his fur flying in the air


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Awesome photo's hun! Lovin the ones where they are running, the hair flying everywhere is great! 

xxx Joey


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

tan said:


> Great pics,I love the one of Timmi with his fur flying in the air


thanks tan he is my baby, he so much fun i find myself having a little giggle everyday, just love him,,,,, well all of them but he stole my heart


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------

